# [New Zealand NR] Tom Nelson - 56.76 3BLD single (+ 59.12)



## CyanSandwich (Sep 28, 2015)

First solve was 1:21 off by two twisted corners. Shame about the success streak/no mean, but I'm happy with the single.






Also I DNF'd 5BLD and MBLD.


----------



## DanpHan (Sep 28, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> First solve was 1:21 off by two twisted corners. Shame about the success streak/no mean, but I'm happy with the single.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lxk3xFrn3M
> 
> Also I DNF'd 5BLD and MBLD.



Nice solves!


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 28, 2015)

noice

pick up the box faster pls


----------



## Meneghetti (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice!
What happened in MBLD?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 28, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> Nice solves!





AlexMaass said:


> noice
> 
> pick up the box faster pls


Thanks. I really should do that.


Meneghetti said:


> Nice!
> What happened in MBLD?


It was a 6/23 lol. I couldn't recall 3 cubes, had 7 left when I ran out of time and DNF'd the rest.
Noise was probably the biggest factor, but I'll get some earmuffs before the next comp.


----------



## Hari (Sep 28, 2015)

Welcome to the sub1 club  And your pick up seems fine. Even I prefer slower pick ups at comp as it helps me transition into my orientation/memo more smoothly.


----------

